# Andro series from Primordial Performance is a go



## Good Grip (Feb 8, 2011)

The site is up, but please excuse the lag as we are having a huge volume of traffic. Get your orders in guys!

Nutritional Supplements and Fitness Supplements For Improved Body Contour and Sexual Prowess | Primordial Performance


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 8, 2011)

server error


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 8, 2011)

This is working
Primordial Performance Online Supplements Store: All Products
Hopefully it's as good as the price they're charging.


----------



## OMEGAx (Feb 8, 2011)

thats awesome!

go Primordial!  

go Orbit!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 8, 2011)

Site is back to 100% and everything is ready to go.  We still have some of the original AndroHard units left in stock. AndroHard-Epiandrosterone Supplement


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Feb 9, 2011)

OrbitNutrition said:


> server error



Yah the server was overloaded from all the traffic, but it's good to go now 

And yes, go Orbit and Primordial


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 9, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> This is working
> Primordial Performance Online Supplements Store: All Products
> Hopefully it's as good as the price they're charging.


 
Eric is so sure and confident in the Androseries, that he is offering a 150% money back guarantee.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2011)

I was under the impression that PP was getting out of the PH business, what changed?


----------



## Rodja (Feb 9, 2011)

Prince said:


> I was under the impression that PP was getting out of the PH business, what changed?



PP decided to get out of the non-DSHEA compliant PH business.


----------



## ryansm (Feb 10, 2011)

Rodja said:


> PP decided to get out of the non-DSHEA compliant PH business.



^^^Yup we are here for the long run, the AndroSeries is completely compliant.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2011)

ryansm said:


> ^^^Yup we are here for the long run, the AndroSeries is completely compliant.



for now.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Feb 10, 2011)

Prince said:


> for now.



Looks like DHEA was recently put through the gauntlet and no one gave two shits.  Or so says wikipedia


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 11, 2011)

Gotta hand it to Eric for not only keeping an eye out for the future, but doin something about it.


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 11, 2011)

Prince said:


> for now.



for real, the government will do what they want when they want, they can ban protein for some stupid reason and itll get done if they is enuff bs behind the scenes

the only thing dhea has for it, is the old age community, who gobble the stuff up

i saw that report on the bill vs dhea, pretty much they wiped their ass with it, so maybe primordial has figured something out here, while all the other companies start dropping their phs cause of lawsuits......the only crap thing is until their exists clones,by cornering the market, pp can charge what they want, and will always have the needle phobic for consumers


----------



## 1Fast400 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ph companies aren't dropping their products because of lawsuits.  They are dropping them when guys with the letters DEA/FDA show up at their door.  Having the name andro in the product is already a monster mistake.  People still don't get it, saying your compliant and being compliant, are two different things.  

Just like the gmp bucket that was used to make dermals.


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 12, 2011)

1Fast400 said:


> Ph companies aren't dropping their products because of lawsuits. They are dropping them when guys with the letters DEA/FDA show up at their door. Having the name andro in the product is already a monster mistake. People still don't get it, saying your compliant and being compliant, are two different things.
> 
> Just like the gmp bucket that was used to make dermals.


 
Eric and company have taken everything into calculation and are ready for anything. I read his article Birth of the AndroSeries | Primordial Performance Blog . Give it a read. As a rep it makes me really confidant after seeing this.


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 12, 2011)

kayal said:


> The site is up, but please excuse the lag as we are having a huge volume of traffic. Get your orders in guys!


 
This is my original post word for word. What is your game?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 12, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> This is my original post word for word. What is your game?



Inflate post count so they can

A) post links?
B) send PMs?


----------



## 1Fast400 (Feb 12, 2011)

Are you really using charts showing injections of steroids vs your products?  Wow.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2011)

the problem with any metabolite of DHEA is that once they ban DHEA this whole line of products is finished, now will they ever ban DHEA? well, its been proposed a few times, so you just never know.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Feb 12, 2011)

Prince said:


> the problem with any metabolite of DHEA is that once they ban DHEA this whole line of products is finished, now will they ever ban DHEA? well, its been proposed a few times, so you just never know.



True but if dhea is banned... lord knows by that time everything will be banned.  Or atleast that would be logical... which the government isn't. lol


----------



## 1Fast400 (Feb 13, 2011)

Love the lack of understanding of compliance in this thread.  Too funny


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 13, 2011)

1Fast400 said:


> Love the lack of understanding of compliance in this thread.  Too funny



it is true, they'll do what they want (fda/govt)


----------



## HATEFULone (Feb 13, 2011)

FDA regulates dietary supplements under a different set  of regulations than those covering "conventional" foods and drug  products (prescription and Over-the-Counter). Under the Dietary  Supplement Health and Education Act of 1994 (DSHEA), the dietary  supplement manufacturer is responsible for ensuring that a dietary  supplement is safe before it is marketed. FDA is responsible for taking  action against any unsafe dietary supplement product after it reaches  the market. Generally, manufacturers do not need to register their  products with FDA nor get FDA approval before producing or selling  dietary supplements.* Manufacturers must make sure that product label information is truthful and not misleading.
  FDA's post-marketing responsibilities include monitoring  safety, e.g. voluntary dietary supplement adverse event reporting, and  product information, such as labeling, claims, package inserts, and  accompanying literature. The Federal Trade Commission regulates dietary  supplement advertising.


Copied directly from here:
Dietary Supplements


The site had many links explaining further what being dshea compliant entails.  Seems to me that if primordial performance claims their new androseries is compliant, they could get in quite a bit of trouble if these were false claims, just may opinion I trust if they say they are compliant, then they are.


----------



## ryansm (Feb 13, 2011)

Prince said:


> the problem with any metabolite of DHEA is that once they ban DHEA this whole line of products is finished, now will they ever ban DHEA? well, its been proposed a few times, so you just never know.



Been proposed and shot down as there is a large lobbying group keeping it legal. Too bad we can't get this for other things...


----------



## oufinny (Feb 13, 2011)

The biggest question is do they work as claimed.  If they do, great, then hopefully people will buy more and the price will go down as it is WAY out of wack at the moment in my personal opinion.


----------



## HATEFULone (Feb 13, 2011)

oufinny said:


> The biggest question is do they work as claimed.  If they do, great, then hopefully people will buy more and the price will go down as it is WAY out of wack at the moment in my personal opinion.



Agreed, I've seen a few other places stating that the price per unit plus the overhead and set backs really drove up the price, but as I've seen with plenty of other primordial performance products they will be expensive initially, then they find a way to lower prices, hoping this happens as well.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 13, 2011)

1fast400 said:


> love the lack of understanding of compliance in this thread.  Too funny



well instead of being an ass why don't you clarify this big misunderstanding we all seem to have here.


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 13, 2011)

Prince said:


> well instead of being an ass why don't you clarify this big misunderstanding we all seem to have here.



Because he is just looking to whine in our threads.


----------



## oufinny (Feb 13, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Because he is just looking to whine in our threads.



If he wants to whine, look at some of the other posts, those are proper whines (see my post as example).    PP makes good products but (no offense) they are a bit proud of them with the prices.  The good news is unlike USP Labs, most of them end up being worth the price and you don't need three bottles for a decent run.


----------



## bikeswimlive (Feb 13, 2011)

Prince said:


> the problem with any metabolite of DHEA is that once they ban DHEA this whole line of products is finished, now will they ever ban DHEA? well, its been proposed a few times, so you just never know.



Big Pharma would fight that move tooth and nail.


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 14, 2011)

If the industry saw all the methyls banned but left the Androseries alone, id be totally fine with that. And not just because im a rep, but because their goin to work awesome and be safe. Eric and Primordial Performance are eventually goin to hit mainstream media in bodybuilding with the Androseries- Muscular Development and Flex for example.


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 14, 2011)

bikeswimlive said:


> Big Pharma would fight that move tooth and nail.



someone posted the report on another board, where mccain went after dhea 2yrs ago, they read it over and chucked it in the crapper, not even a vote....dhea has alot of supporters that will make sure it stays around

its the delivery and what the dhea becomes in the blood, that im thinking the fda will look at and try n find a loophole....putting the word steroid on the box, cmon, like they missed that


----------



## Primordial (Feb 14, 2011)

1Fast400 said:


> Ph companies aren't dropping their products because of lawsuits.  They are dropping them when guys with the letters DEA/FDA show up at their door.  Having the name andro in the product is already a monster mistake.  People still don't get it, saying your compliant and being compliant, are two different things.
> 
> Just like the gmp bucket that was used to make dermals.



Hey Mike,

You got any new unapproved new drugs coming out? Like some bulk adderall powder or something?

Did you ever get those label errors cleaned up in that "GMP" facility of yours?

-Eric


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 14, 2011)

HATEFULone said:


> Agreed, I've seen a few other places stating that the price per unit plus the overhead and set backs really drove up the price, but as I've seen with plenty of other primordial performance products they will be expensive initially, then they find a way to lower prices, hoping this happens as well.



i think i saw somewhere, $50+ a bottle, wtf....no wonder the prices are high

normally they come down like you said,or other sites carry them for a few bucks cheaper....then factor in all the clones that will eventually hit (probably in production now)


----------



## |Z| (Feb 14, 2011)

Prince said:


> the problem with any metabolite of DHEA is that once they ban DHEA this whole line of products is finished, now will they ever ban DHEA? well, its been proposed a few times, so you just never know.



The anti-aging crowd is all up on DHEA  helps us out there for sure



ryansm said:


> Been proposed and shot down as there is a large lobbying group keeping it legal. Too bad we can't get this for other things...



Yup, gotta love it. I think in the end this will all drive more innovation, though, which is good for everyone.



oufinny said:


> The biggest question is do they work as claimed.  If they do, great, then hopefully people will buy more and the price will go down as it is WAY out of wack at the moment in my personal opinion.



Yeah, success will lead to more demand and hopefully lower the cost of materials. Right now its so high (see below) that the cost makes sense and the nice presale discount makes it not so bad after all, all things considered.



djm6464 said:


> i think i saw somewhere, $50+ a bottle, wtf....no wonder the prices are high
> 
> normally they come down like you said,or other sites carry them for a few bucks cheaper....then factor in all the clones that will eventually hit (probably in production now)



IIRC it was 57 a bottle for materials in the pills alone. Seeing that the average supplement likely runs  under 8 bucks to make.... thats one of those holy $hit moments where you start to wonder what prices are out of wack all over the place. If PP delivers as they and the science appears to be stating, its worth it IMHO.

|Z|

Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## bikeswimlive (Feb 14, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> ....putting the word steroid on the box, cmon, like they missed that



You know someone sent them a link and they were all:


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 14, 2011)

Hopefully down the road when production is being ramped up due to high demand/return customers, we will see a price drop. I dont expect a big drop in price but anything will help. Im definatly taking a look at my supplement list and seeing what is expendable, to make room in my budget to regularly buy Androseries products. Probably the most expensive thing I spend money on is Protein powder. I use Protein powder a lot and like the convenience factor and in general enjoy consuming them. They help satisfy my cravings for sweets.


----------



## eastwoodmuscle (Feb 15, 2011)

a lot of pp reps on here all of a sudden, almost though it was ntbm.


----------



## ryansm (Feb 15, 2011)

eastwoodmuscle said:


> a lot of pp reps on here all of a sudden, almost though it was ntbm.



We believe in the products...


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2011)

ryansm said:


> We believe in the products...



which ones have you used?


----------



## eastwoodmuscle (Feb 15, 2011)

none of the androseries thats for sure.

actually, no one from pp has ever used any of the andro series products. 

thats funny.


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 15, 2011)

eastwoodmuscle said:


> a lot of pp reps on here all of a sudden, almost though it was ntbm.



There are only 6 reps total.



eastwoodmuscle said:


> none of the androseries thats for sure.
> 
> actually, no one from pp has ever used any of the andro series products.
> 
> thats funny.



Again, the base hormones are nothing new, the delivery and ester are what defines the product, and they have been through testing.


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 16, 2011)

eastwoodmuscle said:


> none of the androseries thats for sure.
> 
> actually, no one from pp has ever used any of the andro series products.
> 
> thats funny.


 
Your dead pan humor is awesome dude.


----------



## ryansm (Feb 16, 2011)

Prince said:


> which ones have you used?



Just about all of them


----------



## ryansm (Feb 16, 2011)

eastwoodmuscle said:


> none of the androseries thats for sure.
> 
> actually, no one from pp has ever used any of the andro series products.
> 
> thats funny.



And your point is?


----------



## eastwoodmuscle (Feb 18, 2011)

i have no point. im wrong, you guys are right.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 18, 2011)

Prince said:


> well instead of being an ass why don't you clarify this big misunderstanding we all seem to have here.



I don't think Mike was trying to be an ass. I do think he meant there was alot of misinformation, and I also would like to hear his take on it. Mike has been at this game longer than most.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 18, 2011)

Prince said:


> the problem with any metabolite of DHEA is that once they ban DHEA this whole line of products is finished, now will they ever ban DHEA? well, its been proposed a few times, so you just never know.



No you don't. Look at vit B6. Who would have thought they would ban that?


----------



## ryansm (Feb 18, 2011)

eastwoodmuscle said:


> i have no point. im wrong, you guys are right.



Well alright then


----------



## OMEGAx (Feb 18, 2011)

I think Primordial should be VERY proud of this new line and the line as a whole

Dermacrine changed my cycles forever for the better


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Feb 18, 2011)

dg806 said:


> No you don't. Look at vit B6. Who would have thought they would ban that?



Yah but I think that's because it was already in a pharm-grade product.  But I agree, who knows.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Feb 18, 2011)

oufinny said:


> If he wants to whine, look at some of the other posts, those are proper whines (see my post as example).    PP makes good products but (no offense) they are a bit proud of them with the prices.  The good news is unlike USP Labs, most of them end up being worth the price and you don't need three bottles for a decent run.



LOL! I just saw this.  Damn you educated whiners...


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 19, 2011)

OMEGAx said:


> *I think Primordial should be VERY proud of this new line and the line as a whole*
> 
> Dermacrine changed my cycles forever for the better




i can say i agree, instead of putting out cheap 17aa for the kids to gobble up, the are actually trying to change the game, for the better really, and regardless of if they really can challenge test to some degree, they are pushing the envelope and not playing things safe

i do hope they exceed dermacrine substantially though, for me, that stuff didnt do what it did for you


----------



## ryansm (Feb 19, 2011)

OMEGAx said:


> I think Primordial should be VERY proud of this new line and the line as a whole
> 
> Dermacrine changed my cycles forever for the better



Thank you sir, we sure are!


----------



## Trauma1 (Feb 19, 2011)

OMEGAx said:


> I think Primordial should be VERY proud of this new line and the line as a whole
> 
> Dermacrine changed my cycles forever for the better



I agree. Dermacrine is a great product.

Eric put in a lot of time and effort with this new series, so I think we're all eagerly awaiting some logs/feedback.




-John


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 20, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> i can say i agree, instead of putting out cheap *17aa for the kids to gobble up*, the are actually trying to change the game, for the better really, and regardless of if they really can challenge test to some degree, they are pushing the envelope and not playing things safe
> 
> i do hope they exceed dermacrine substantially though, for me, that stuff didnt do what it did for you


 
Thats a good point you bring up djm, prohormones are not to be taken lightly and in my opinion best used around the age of 25 (for 1st time).

I hope they exceed Dermacrine too. I was sad to see the old Dermacrine go but you need to make room for something new and better.


----------



## OMEGAx (Feb 20, 2011)

I think its great, they push the envelope but with a level of sophistication


----------



## ryansm (Feb 20, 2011)

Logs are coming soon, couple more weeks now!


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 20, 2011)

OMEGAx said:


> I think its great, they push the envelope but with a level of sophistication



 I love when we are described that way.


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 22, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Logs are coming soon, couple more weeks now!



jesus these are some of the most anticipated logs i can remember....i got the androhard in the cart, but waiting to pull the trigger.....dont dissapoint me primordial....if that stuff is legit, one less needle for me, and its a non methyl, fkn nice

iv got a bit of hair left on the back n sides of my head, im hoping the androhard takes care of that too, shaving is such a process


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 22, 2011)

^Spam.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Feb 22, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> jesus these are some of the most anticipated logs i can remember....i got the androhard in the cart, but waiting to pull the trigger.....dont dissapoint me primordial....if that stuff is legit, one less needle for me, and its a non methyl, fkn nice
> 
> iv got a bit of hair left on the back n sides of my head, im hoping the androhard takes care of that too, shaving is such a process



hahaha niiiice.


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 23, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> jesus these are some of the most anticipated logs i can remember....i got the androhard in the cart, but waiting to pull the trigger.....dont dissapoint me primordial....if that stuff is legit, one less needle for me, and its a non methyl, fkn nice
> 
> iv got a bit of hair left on the back n sides of my head, im hoping the androhard takes care of that too, shaving is such a process


 
Eric says it wont have a huge impact on hair loss if your not prone to it. Ive got my hair over a foot long, but after hanging out with you knuckle heads online for so long im almost to the point of saying screw it and getting the number one out and shave away. Im pretty big but I think now I want to become a freak.


----------



## ryansm (Feb 23, 2011)

Hair who the **** needs it anyway....


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 23, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Eric says it wont have a huge impact on hair loss if your not prone to it. Ive got my hair over a foot long, but after hanging out with you knuckle heads online for so long im almost to the point of saying screw it and getting the number one out and shave away. Im pretty big but I think now I want to become a freak.



number 1 is for girls, schick hydro my friend


----------



## HATEFULone (Feb 23, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> number 1 is for girls, schick hydro my friend



I prefer a number 3 with the left slant, makes my bush look distinguished, we are talking about manscaping right?


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 26, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> number 1 is for girls, schick hydro my friend


 
Ill grab a 20 pack of bic's and call it good : ) 

And no manscaping. Too lazy for that, its my wifes problem anyways. Hehehe...


----------



## independent (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a feeling we are in for a big disappointment.  My thought on this is PP is hurting and this is one last money grab.  I like PP but somethings just not right.


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 26, 2011)

HATEFULone said:


> I prefer a number 3 with the left slant, makes my bush look distinguished, we are talking about manscaping right?



head, the one on your shoulders, but thanks for the personal grooming tips


----------



## HATEFULone (Feb 26, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> head, the one on your shoulders, but thanks for the personal grooming tips


You are welcome, sometimes I like to take a match to the outskirts of my pubic hair, then I see how long I can last before putting it out, I call it the forest fire look.


----------



## ryansm (Feb 26, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I have a feeling we are in for a big disappointment.  My thought on this is PP is hurting and this is one last money grab.  I like PP but somethings just not right.



I can say all things are fine at PP. We have full confidence in these products, and we do offer many more quality supplements<which gets overlooked imo.


----------



## HATEFULone (Feb 27, 2011)

ryansm said:


> I can say all things are fine at PP. We have full confidence in these products, and we do offer many more quality supplements<which gets overlooked imo.



Speaking of this, I think its about time for a end of winter sale, one of your buy one get ones, or BOGO as some know it?


----------



## ryansm (Feb 27, 2011)

HHMMMM good idea we haven't had a sale since New Years I believe, beside the current sale on the AndroSeries.


----------



## rezstyle (Feb 27, 2011)

ryansm said:


> HHMMMM good idea we haven't had a sale since New Years I believe, beside the current sale on the AndroSeries.


 
^^^^


----------



## Trauma1 (Feb 27, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Hair who the **** needs it anyway....



Ditto. I shave the shit and love every minute of it. 




-John


----------



## HATEFULone (Feb 27, 2011)

I've decided finally that I'm going to do a lean bulk, and depending on eta of things, its looking more and more like I will be running andromass as my 1st cycle of this year, and my test/eq for my second cycle.  I'm still not sold that it will be 100% comparable to a cycle of test, but I'm hopeful that it will give me solid gains in the 6-8 weeks I plan on running it for.  For pct I'm thinking this:
Week 1-4 Torem, Admantium
Week 3-6 Sustain alpha

I have previously done torem and sustain staggered, but I'm thinking the daa in the admantium will help in pct, and the lclt and nat will give me some energy boost in the gym as well.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Feb 27, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I have a feeling we are in for a big disappointment.  My thought on this is PP is hurting and this is one last money grab.  I like PP but somethings just not right.



We hope you'll stick around long enough for us to show you how good the 'series is.  Thanks for the past support brother


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 28, 2011)

Trauma1 said:


> Ditto. I shave the shit and love every minute of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Love the new avi John, who is she?


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 28, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Love the new avi John, who is she?



yeah its killing me, usually i know this shit....i want to see her naked


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 28, 2011)

*Androseries officially sold out!*

*Androseries officially sold out!*

The Androseries will be back in stock soon, thank you to all our customers for your support.


----------



## ryansm (Feb 28, 2011)

Trauma1 said:


> Ditto. I shave the shit and love every minute of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup no fuss, and I look damn good bald.


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 28, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> *Androseries officially sold out!*
> 
> The Androseries will be back in stock soon, thank you to all our customers for your support.



We will however start taking orders for the second shipment of AndroSeries, also the presale ends March 7th, so we are nearing the end of the discounted prices.


----------



## djm6464 (Mar 1, 2011)

seeing you guys moved 3000 units in approx 3weeks, is the next batch larger? with all the logs co-inciding with the 2nd run, ill assume itll go quicker if word gets out the stuff is g2g


----------



## rezstyle (Mar 1, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> *Androseries officially sold out!*
> 
> The Androseries will be back in stock soon, thank you to all our customers for your support.


 
This is pretty awesome.  I know PP has taken a beating, specifically around pricing of this series.  I'm a PP supporter and look forward to seeing all the logs coming.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 1, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> seeing you guys moved 3000 units in approx 3weeks, is the next batch larger? with all the logs co-inciding with the 2nd run, ill assume itll go quicker if word gets out the stuff is g2g



Not sure if it is or not...


----------



## ryansm (Mar 1, 2011)

rezstyle said:


> This is pretty awesome.  I know PP has taken a beating, specifically around pricing of this series.  I'm a PP supporter and look forward to seeing all the logs coming.



Thank you for the continued support.


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 1, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Thank you for the continued support.



Agreed. I am anxiously awaiting logs, so we can show our supporters they were smart to hang on. Thanks man


----------



## ryansm (Mar 2, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Agreed. I am anxiously awaiting logs, so we can show our supporters they were smart to hang on. Thanks man



You will be running AM yourself right?


----------



## OMEGAx (Mar 2, 2011)

sold out?  you should all be proud !

I am not surprised they sound exciting!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 2, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> *Androseries officially sold out!*
> 
> The Androseries will be back in stock soon, thank you to all our customers for your support.



I did not realize that you had started selling it yet? Congrats though, that is awesome!


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 2, 2011)

ryansm said:


> You will be running AM yourself right?



Correct 



OMEGAx said:


> sold out?  you should all be proud !
> 
> I am not surprised they sound exciting!



Thank you. Alot of work went into this product, and we were happy for a successful launch. Ship dates are coming up quickly, and then the fun will be following the logs. 



Prince said:


> I did not realize that you had started selling it yet? Congrats though, that is awesome!



We started selling it through presale only, with ship dates approaching. The first batch being produced, with 1000 of each product, is what sold out.


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 3, 2011)

Prince said:


> I did not realize that you had started selling it yet? Congrats though, that is awesome!


 
Thanks Prince.

Now im looking forward to getting my Androseries stash


----------



## CURLS (Mar 3, 2011)

I can not pm yet on this site so would you pm me a discount code.
   "PM me for special discounts on PP products"


----------



## eastwoodmuscle (Mar 3, 2011)

post to get your count up, then pm him.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 3, 2011)

CURLS said:


> I can not pm yet on this site so would you pm me a discount code.
> "PM me for special discounts on PP products"



You can go to our home board primordialperformance.com and shoot me a PM, will take care of you there.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Mar 3, 2011)

Looking forward to my shipment


----------



## Rodja (Mar 3, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> Looking forward to my shipment


Looking forward to the log.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 4, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> Looking forward to my shipment



Hell yah, a log from a respected member across several boards.  Will be a great log to follow for sure.


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 4, 2011)

CURLS said:


> I can not pm yet on this site so would you pm me a discount code.
> "PM me for special discounts on PP products"


 Curls, make sure you get an account at our homesite and we will hook it up. Hit up any one of the reps at our site


----------



## CURLS (Mar 4, 2011)

Will do, I have an account.


----------



## 190 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok... I am a noobie, so let me make sure i have this right.... around $200.00 for about 4 wks of < 500mg (428/wk) equal. of test a week (andromass)... And again i am a noobie... but i thought we (according to stickies) were lookin @ (d-bol 3-4 wk / test 500/wk-12-14wk)  stack to start??? I would love to stay legal and lookin for some direction on how this is even possible.


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 5, 2011)

190 said:


> Ok... I am a noobie, so let me make sure i have this right.... around $200.00 for about 4 wks of < 500mg (428/wk) equal. of test a week (andromass)... And again i am a noobie... but i thought we (according to stickies) were lookin @ (d-bol 3-4 wk / test 500/wk-12-14wk) stack to start??? I would love to stay legal and lookin for some direction on how this is even possible.


 
If your familiar with any of the pre-ban prohormones, than chances are good that you've heard of 1AD or 1Test and 4AD before. These were arguably the 2 best ph's you could get back then and this is what Andromass should be compared to. Anabolic equivalance and comparison between Andromass and 428mgs of Test E. should be very close.

The write ups at our homesite better explain everything and im trying my best to do it justice. Basically the compounds are delivered and absorbed with the most efficiency possible and covert into 1test and test. For a more in depth look check this out-  AndroMass


----------



## ryansm (Mar 5, 2011)

I would agree, what we are looking at here is a classic 1AD/4AD stack, but even better.


----------



## HATEFULone (Mar 6, 2011)

190 said:


> Ok... I am a noobie, so let me make sure i have this right.... around $200.00 for about 4 wks of < 500mg (428/wk) equal. of test a week (andromass)... And again i am a noobie... but i thought we (according to stickies) were lookin @ (d-bol 3-4 wk / test 500/wk-12-14wk)  stack to start??? I would love to stay legal and lookin for some direction on how this is even possible.



Depending on who you talk to, that is a solid beginner aas cycle, but to be honest lots of people get solid gains from only test.  Typically beginners use test e because they can inject only twice a week vs QOD when test p is used.  These hormones should kick in rather quickly, so 12 weeks shouldn't be necessary to illicit gains.  4 weeks people should see gains, 8-10 weeks should be the sweet spot for andromass though.  Just my opinion.  If you are looking for an aas cycle, the above is fine, but for people not looking to inject, then androseries is a quality option.


----------



## djm6464 (Mar 6, 2011)

ryansm said:


> I would agree, what we are looking at here is a classic 1AD/4AD stack, but even better.



with this online hype machine, anything less would be a disapointment....i pin now, but 1ad/4ad back on the market may be cool to play with


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 6, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> with this online hype machine, anything less would be a disapointment....i pin now, but 1ad/4ad back on the market may be cool to play with



You won't be disappointed.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 7, 2011)

HATEFULone said:


> Depending on who you talk to, that is a solid beginner aas cycle, but to be honest lots of people get solid gains from only test.  Typically beginners use test e because they can inject only twice a week vs QOD when test p is used.  These hormones should kick in rather quickly, so 12 weeks shouldn't be necessary to illicit gains.  4 weeks people should see gains, 8-10 weeks should be the sweet spot for andromass though.  Just my opinion.  If you are looking for an aas cycle, the above is fine, but for people not looking to inject, then androseries is a quality option.



We have some interesting research coming out about conventional AAS and how the AndroSeries can make it more efficient....


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 7, 2011)

ryansm said:


> We have some interesting research coming out about conventional AAS and how the AndroSeries can make it more efficient....


----------



## HATEFULone (Mar 8, 2011)

ryansm said:


> We have some interesting research coming out about conventional AAS and how the AndroSeries can make it more efficient....



Well we gonna play just the tip or you gonna actually stick it in and give some more info?


----------



## ryansm (Mar 8, 2011)

lol, Soon very soon...


----------



## Rodja (Mar 8, 2011)

Update: AL and AH are boxed up and shipping out.


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 9, 2011)

ryansm said:


> We have some interesting research coming out about conventional AAS and how the AndroSeries can make it more efficient....


 
Can you tell us anymore than that Ryan?


----------



## Rodja (Mar 9, 2011)

Further update: the second batch of AL and AH will be in stock on Friday.


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 9, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Can you tell us anymore than that Ryan?



It was hinted at during Eric's "Oral Bioavailability" show on SuperHumanRadio. We are conducting tests to prove the efficiency of the new LV by taking AndroSeries products along with orally administered long ester AAS.


----------



## djm6464 (Mar 10, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> It was hinted at during Eric's "Oral Bioavailability" show on SuperHumanRadio. We are conducting tests to prove the efficiency of the new LV by taking AndroSeries products along with orally administered long ester AAS.



thats quite the stretch!!!!!!!!!!! id like to see how this works

what are the 'test' methods, actual subjects or just hypothetical numbers n such??

also how much of the aas ester will ill be losing by ingesting it??? sounds like a good ploy to get the needle phobic on board


----------



## ryansm (Mar 10, 2011)

You will have to wait for Eric's article explaining all of this. A lot of things are in the works, and research is still being done.


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 10, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> thats quite the stretch!!!!!!!!!!! id like to see how this works
> 
> what are the 'test' methods, actual subjects or just hypothetical numbers n such??
> 
> also how much of the aas ester will ill be losing by ingesting it??? sounds like a good ploy to get the needle phobic on board



Won't get into much details, but this will be an actual test on an individual from my understanding.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok so at the risk of sounding noobish I'll ask anyway.  It's all well and good if the hormones can convert to their desired target hormones and provide all the anabolic equivalency that's been noted here, but what's to say they won't convert to target hormones that we don't want?

I'm certainly no expert, but what's to say that the 1-dhea will convert to more of something we don't want as opposed to 1-test?  Or the 4-dhea, what's stopping it from converting to something other than test?  Ok, I know it will convert to other hormones as part of the process, I'm talking about more conversion to unwanted target hormones than the conversion to what we want.  You k ow if you take test you're getting test, but seems to me if you take this stuff you *could* get test or you *could* get something else.


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 11, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> Ok so at the risk of sounding noobish I'll ask anyway. It's all well and good if the hormones can convert to their desired target hormones and provide all the anabolic equivalency that's been noted here, but what's to say they won't convert to target hormones that we don't want?
> 
> I'm certainly no expert, but what's to say that the 1-dhea will convert to more of something we don't want as opposed to 1-test? Or the 4-dhea, what's stopping it from converting to something other than test? Ok, I know it will convert to other hormones as part of the process, I'm talking about more conversion to unwanted target hormones than the conversion to what we want. You k ow if you take test you're getting test, but seems to me if you take this stuff you *could* get test or you *could* get something else.


 
Hmm thats an interesting question. When you say it could also convert into other hormones, wich ones do you think they could turn into?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 11, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Hmm thats an interesting question. When you say it could also convert into other hormones, wich ones do you think they could turn into?



I don't know, that's why I'm asking.  If you look at the andromass, the two main ingredients can initially be converted to what, four different hormones, which then need to be converted again to the target hormones.  You would have to assume that a lot is going on with all these conversions and while I'm sure you definitely get a decent percentage of what you are ultimately looking for, I'm sure you also get a decent percentage of conversions you are not looking for.

A lot of people will tell you that pro hormones are junk and you'd be better off with straight steroids, but my question would be why?  Is there something inherently dangerous about all the conversions and what these hormones can be converted into as opposed to taking regular straight test for example?  Or do they call them junk because they don't work *all that well* for the cost involved?  Or are they just very opinionated steroid users, lol?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 11, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> I don't know, that's why I'm asking.  If you look at the andromass, the two main ingredients can initially be converted to what, four different hormones, which then need to be converted again to the target hormones.  You would have to assume that a lot is going on with all these conversions and while I'm sure you definitely get a decent percentage of what you are ultimately looking for, I'm sure you also get a decent percentage of conversions you are not looking for.
> 
> A lot of people will tell you that pro hormones are junk and you'd be better off with straight steroids, but my question would be why?  Is there something inherently dangerous about all the conversions and what these hormones can be converted into as opposed to taking regular straight test for example?  Or do they call them junk because they don't work *all that well* for the cost involved?  Or are they just very opinionated steroid users, lol?



All steroids users are opinionated lol  Injectables are cheap and effective.  They're also illegal, you can be scammed, basically all the things bad that can happen with the underground...

I need to check out the cascade with dhea.  I think the worst metabolites would be estrone/estradiol which aromatizing steroids always yield (atleast estradiol which is more potent).


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 11, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> I don't know, that's why I'm asking.  If you look at the andromass, the two main ingredients can initially be converted to what, four different hormones, which then need to be converted again to the target hormones.  You would have to assume that a lot is going on with all these conversions and while I'm sure you definitely get a decent percentage of what you are ultimately looking for, I'm sure you also get a decent percentage of conversions you are not looking for.
> 
> A lot of people will tell you that pro hormones are junk and you'd be better off with straight steroids, but my question would be why?  Is there something inherently dangerous about all the conversions and what these hormones can be converted into as opposed to taking regular straight test for example?  Or do they call them junk because they don't work *all that well* for the cost involved?  Or are they just very opinionated steroid users, lol?



They say that because up until now, prohormones have been one of two things:

Weak/Inefficient
Insanely Harsh

With the AndroSeries we made a product that will provide very good results, while limiting toxicity. To those who were less than satisfied with current prohormones and moved onto AAS, it is hard for them to accept that there is a decent alternative on the horizon. This is why I am looking forward to logs, which will show how efficient these little pills really are.


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 12, 2011)

The logs will be the proof in the pudding for most who are non believers and on the fence observers. I dont think the Androseries will convert into multiple unwanted hormones, but thats just my opinion and its not what Eric had intended for them either. Again, the logs will tell the meat of the story.


----------



## 240PLUS (Mar 12, 2011)

*THIS IS ALL I ROLL WITH.*


----------



## djm6464 (Mar 12, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> I don't know, that's why I'm asking.  If you look at the andromass, the two main ingredients can initially be converted to what, four different hormones, which then need to be converted again to the target hormones.  You would have to assume that a lot is going on with all these conversions and while I'm sure you definitely get a decent percentage of what you are ultimately looking for, I'm sure you also get a decent percentage of conversions you are not looking for.
> 
> *A lot of people will tell you that pro hormones are junk and you'd be better off with straight steroids, but my question would be why?  Is there something inherently dangerous about all the conversions and what these hormones can be converted into as opposed to taking regular straight test for example?  Or do they call them junk because they don't work *all that well* for the cost involved?  Or are they just very opinionated steroid users, lol?*





imo, all of the above....if the new stuff is what they say, bloods will show that.....multiple conversions could cumulatively give the desired effects of test, however in the past, multiple conversions from methyls created the multitude of sides

the delivery and cyp3 inhibition could evade this issue, hopefully for the user and the company....again id want to see blood to back this

i know on another board, they were offering free logs, but in exchange for bloods and pics, so we'll know soon enuff as im sure there was alot of takers


----------



## ryansm (Mar 12, 2011)

Yup we will see, logs are underway now


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 12, 2011)

240PLUS said:


> *THIS IS ALL I ROLL WITH.*


----------



## ryansm (Mar 13, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


>


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 13, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Yup we will see, logs are underway now



Several popping up, hopefully some on IM will show themselves.


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 14, 2011)

I hear Andromass may be shipping out this week, so we may see logs on that sooner than we expected.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 14, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> I hear Andromass may be shipping out this week, so we may see logs on that sooner than we expected.



Looking at 4/1 actually for the AM


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 15, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Looking at 4/1 actually for the AM


 Thats right, just a few days delay. Thanks for the correction Ryan.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> I hear Andromass may be shipping out this week, so we may see logs on that sooner than we expected.



Severe case of "foot in mouth" over here at PP


----------



## Rodja (Mar 16, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> imo, all of the above....if the new stuff is what they say, bloods will show that.....multiple conversions could cumulatively give the desired effects of test, however in the past, multiple conversions from methyls created the multitude of sides
> ...



As I understand it, the bloods are more for safety markers than regarding the actual efficacy of the product.  Yes, it will show exactly how much strength it has, but Eric is more concerned with lipid, liver, kidney, etc. health markers.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 16, 2011)

Rodja said:


> As I understand it, the bloods are more for safety markers than regarding the actual efficacy of the product.  Yes, it will show exactly how much strength it has, but Eric is more concerned with lipid, liver, kidney, etc. health markers.



Yah.  People sometimes forget that their test and estrogen levels aren't the beat-all end-all of what is important.


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 17, 2011)

I know a lot of people are diggin that the Androseries is super safe for being a prohormone, but for others their just not getting it. Dont get me wrong, ive got my fair share of methyls at home and im goin to use them up, but im certainly glad that there is now a safer, yet still potent alternative.


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 17, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> I know a lot of people are diggin that the Androseries is super safe for being a prohormone, but for others their just not getting it. Dont get me wrong, ive got my fair share of methyls at home and im goin to use them up, but im certainly glad that there is now a safer, yet still potent alternative.



Certainly accurate on all fronts.


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 18, 2011)

Ive read one good bit of feedback so far on Androlean and to say the least im stoked about it.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Ive read one good bit of feedback so far on Androlean and to say the least im stoked about it.



Perfect for spring/summer recomps/cuts.


----------



## HATEFULone (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Ive read one good bit of feedback so far on Androlean and to say the least im stoked about it.



If the price of androlean comes down a little bit it might be a very common factor in peoples cutting cycles.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 26, 2011)

HATEFULone said:


> If the price of androlean comes down a little bit it might be a very common factor in peoples cutting cycles.



Reading the logs thus far, I think you are right on. Incredible feedback already on AL and AH.


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 26, 2011)

HATEFULone said:


> If the price of androlean comes down a little bit it might be a very common factor in peoples cutting cycles.



Send a rep a PM, they can always work something out if cost is your concern.


----------



## djm6464 (Mar 26, 2011)

iv seen it now on a few sites significantly cheaper than pp.....what kinda hook up are we talking rep wise?


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 28, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> iv seen it now on a few sites significantly cheaper than pp.....what kinda hook up are we talking rep wise?


 What sites? We always guarantee the best prices and will beat competitors by 5%. As for discounts, its mostly, but not limited, to logging opportunities.


----------



## CURLS (Mar 28, 2011)

The andro series is now on other sites as well as the rest of pp stuff. PP can not advertise cheaper prices on there site or no suppliers would carry their products. They will price match or beat any websites with no problem.
Lockout is just one site.


----------



## Rodja (Mar 28, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> iv seen it now on a few sites significantly cheaper than pp.....what kinda hook up are we talking rep wise?


The rep hookup will beat the price of any competitor.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 30, 2011)

CURLS said:


> The andro series is now on other sites as well as the rest of pp stuff. PP can not advertise cheaper prices on there site or no suppliers would carry their products. They will price match or beat any websites with no problem.
> Lockout is just one site.



Yah, a few stores carrying our stuff, it's very nice to see.  Cheaper too for the consumer


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 1, 2011)

Im glad Orbit carries it, as now our neighbors up north can get access to them ; )


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 2, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Im glad Orbit carries it, as now our neighbors up north can get access to them ; )



...and orbit is a pretty kick ass store.


----------



## ryansm (Apr 17, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> ...and orbit is a pretty kick ass store.



Yes they are, real fast shipping!


----------



## ryansm (May 7, 2011)

Orbit will be carrying AndroMass as well, so look out for that guys, they should also have AH/AL back in stock soon as well.


----------



## HereToStudy (May 7, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Orbit will be carrying AndroMass as well, so look out for that guys, they should also have AH/AL back in stock soon as well.



Great retailer. Just ordered some Havoc


----------



## BigBlackGuy (May 10, 2011)

Andromass shipping out tomorrow, thursday at the latest.  Honest this time.


----------



## HereToStudy (May 10, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Andromass shipping out tomorrow, thursday at the latest.  Honest this time.



In the event this does not happen, please direct complaints to BBG.


Just playin.


----------



## packers6211 (May 11, 2011)

haha that's a good one lol. Any new word on hard? My poor lil bottle of lean is waiting to be stacked haha


----------



## Good Grip (May 11, 2011)

tazchip said:


> haha that's a good one lol. Any new word on hard? My poor lil bottle of lean is waiting to be stacked haha


 Towards the end of the month we're looking at hard and lean to ship.


----------



## ryansm (May 12, 2011)

tazchip said:


> haha that's a good one lol. Any new word on hard? My poor lil bottle of lean is waiting to be stacked haha



AM starts shipping today, and we will be capping AL/AH next so a couple of weeks


----------



## BigBlackGuy (May 12, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> In the event this does not happen, please direct complaints to BBG.
> 
> 
> Just playin.



Tracking numbers have been delivered!!!  Andromass has left the building (most of it, still about 100 bottles left of the 1000 bottle batch).


----------



## HereToStudy (May 12, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Towards the end of the month we're looking at hard and lean to ship.



Correct.



BigBlackGuy said:


> Tracking numbers have been delivered!!!  Andromass has left the building (most of it, still about 100 bottles left of the 1000 bottle batch).



You were right my man. Got my tracking number and thanks to the magic of overnight, I will have it in hand tomorrow morning.


----------



## ovr40 (May 13, 2011)

_do they ship to a po box,has anyone done epi and can compare the 2 let me know after u try it.thanks (non-rep please, no offense)_


----------



## Rodja (May 13, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> _do they ship to a po box,has anyone done epi and can compare the 2 let me know after u try it.thanks (non-rep please, no offense)_


Well, FedEx, I believe, does not ship to a PO Box.  Also, the AndroMass has just been released, so you can't make a fair or honest comparison.


----------



## HereToStudy (May 13, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> _do they ship to a po box,has anyone done epi and can compare the 2 let me know after u try it.thanks (non-rep please, no offense)_



ovr40, there should be a decent amount of logs starting in next couple weeks, if you are hesitant to try it, then I would recommend following some of them.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (May 14, 2011)

Wanted to reiterate some stacks for those looking to purchase the Androseries:

Please make suggestions to the list, I will add them.

*For a cut with minimal shutdown:*

Androlean 6/6/6/6

*For a recomposition (lose fat and gain muscle):*

Androlean 4/4/4/4/4/4
Androhard 4/4/4/4/4/4

*For a straight bulk:*

Andromass 6/6/6/6

*For a very tight, lean bulk:*

Andromass 4/4/4/4/4/4
Androhard 4/4/4/4/4/4

*You can also stack the series with other companies products.  This allows you to stack hormones without the risk of causing more liver damage and less cholesterol damage, because the Androseries is non-toxic to the liver.*

*For a cut:*

Androlean 6/6/6/6
11-oxo 300/300/300/300 (in milligrams)

*For a bulk bridge:*

Super-DMZ 20/20/20
Andromass 0/0/0/6/6/6/6

*For a recompostion:*

Epistane 40/40/40/40
Androhard 6/6/6/6

*For a straight bulk:*
Trenazone 8/8/8/8/8/8
Andromass 0/0/6/6/6/6


----------



## packers6211 (May 15, 2011)

That's some good info thanks. I am going to stack lean and hard with liver juice, phyto, along with xtend's BCAA's,  creatine nitrate for creatine and pre-workout mix APS Mesomorph. I think this is one hell of stack.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (May 15, 2011)

tazchip said:


> That's some good info thanks. I am going to stack lean and hard with liver juice, phyto, along with xtend's BCAA's,  creatine nitrate for creatine and pre-workout mix APS Mesomorph. I think this is one hell of stack.



I'd actually suggest you run the Lean + Hard without the Phytotest and Creatine.  Preworkout is fine, so is the Xtend.

The reason is, you'll want to extra boost from phyto and creatine when you're on PCT.  Just what I would do.  Odds are, you wont feel either the creatine or phyto while using hard/lean.  They are that powerful.


----------



## ryansm (May 15, 2011)

I always run creatine, I really don't see the point in cycling off and I agree with the rest of what BBG said.


----------



## packers6211 (May 15, 2011)

Ok so hold off on phyto till pct, just a question but when should i actually start the pct and will phyto be enough or should I need something else?


----------



## Rodja (May 15, 2011)

tazchip said:


> Ok so hold off on phyto till pct, just a question but when should i actually start the pct and will phyto be enough or should I need something else?



Start the day after your bottles are done.  You will need a low dose SERM after this run and the PhytoTest is a great addition to it.


----------



## ryansm (May 16, 2011)

^^^Yup so if you are running four weeks of each
weeks 1-4 AH
weeks 1-4 AL
weeks 5-8 PCT (started after cessation of AH/AL)


----------



## packers6211 (May 16, 2011)

Ok thanks for the info guys. I can't belive that I'm waiting for what seems like a life time to get my hands on a bottle of the hard so I can stack it. I have everything but that to complete my stack, and thought I had me a bottle of hard as I caught one on ebay auction, and put $128 max bid only to lose the sob with 1 minute left at $130. I'm about to lose my freaking mind lol. 



ryansm said:


> ^^^Yup so if you are running four weeks of each
> weeks 1-4 AH
> weeks 1-4 AL
> weeks 5-8 PCT (started after cessation of AH/AL)


----------



## HereToStudy (May 16, 2011)

tazchip said:


> Ok thanks for the info guys. I can't belive that I'm waiting for what seems like a life time to get my hands on a bottle of the hard so I can stack it. I have everything but that to complete my stack, and thought I had me a bottle of hard as I caught one on ebay auction, and put $128 max bid only to lose the sob with 1 minute left at $130. I'm about to lose my freaking mind lol.



Ah man thats rough, Hard should be in stock soon.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (May 17, 2011)

tazchip said:


> Ok thanks for the info guys. I can't belive that I'm waiting for what seems like a life time to get my hands on a bottle of the hard so I can stack it. I have everything but that to complete my stack, and thought I had me a bottle of hard as I caught one on ebay auction, and put $128 max bid only to lose the sob with 1 minute left at $130. I'm about to lose my freaking mind lol.



You can always keep a look out at Primordial Performance | Nutritional Supplements and Fitness Supplements For Improved Body Contour and Sexual Prowess

Sometimes there are bottles of Androhard for sale on the trade/sell portion of our forum, for whatever reason.


----------



## ryansm (May 18, 2011)

tazchip said:


> Ok thanks for the info guys. I can't belive that I'm waiting for what seems like a life time to get my hands on a bottle of the hard so I can stack it. I have everything but that to complete my stack, and thought I had me a bottle of hard as I caught one on ebay auction, and put $128 max bid only to lose the sob with 1 minute left at $130. I'm about to lose my freaking mind lol.



You are the third person I have heard about being outbid lol, wonder who got it...


----------



## SuperLift (May 18, 2011)

Its good stuff bro


----------



## BigBlackGuy (May 18, 2011)

SuperLift said:


> Its good stuff bro



The Androseries?  Which products are you using??


----------



## BigBlackGuy (May 18, 2011)

*Andromass Logs*

Andromass Solo Log

Andromass/Epistane/Androhard Log

Andromass/Androhard/Trenazone Log (Currently Solo Trenazone)

If you want to log the Androseries for a discount, let me know.


----------



## packers6211 (May 18, 2011)

I don't know man but I bid $128 freaking dollars and the last one sold on ebay for $10 less when i tried to get it lol. I'm about to go out of mind. Sucks to have all the bottles in a stack but one that being the hard. I don't see me taking mass anytime soon, since I'm more leaning towards burning this fat off my ass lol.


----------



## packers6211 (May 18, 2011)

Thanks bro this helps for sure I'll check around. 



BigBlackGuy said:


> You can always keep a look out at Primordial Performance | Nutritional Supplements and Fitness Supplements For Improved Body Contour and Sexual Prowess
> 
> Sometimes there are bottles of Androhard for sale on the trade/sell portion of our forum, for whatever reason.


----------



## ryansm (May 19, 2011)

tazchip said:


> I don't know man but I bid $128 freaking dollars and the last one sold on ebay for $10 less when i tried to get it lol. I'm about to go out of mind. Sucks to have all the bottles in a stack but one that being the hard. I don't see me taking mass anytime soon, since I'm more leaning towards burning this fat off my ass lol.



It will only be a couple weeks from now before we have them back in stock.


----------



## packers6211 (May 19, 2011)

I know bro i'm waiting lol. Thanks and hope this round last longer haha


----------



## HereToStudy (May 19, 2011)

tazchip said:


> I know bro i'm waiting lol. Thanks and hope this round last longer haha



It should, the amount of preorders for this batch is less than the initial batches, but outside retailers are still selling out, so it is prooving difficult to try and keep not only our own store in stock, but our official retailers as well.


----------



## ryansm (May 20, 2011)

In the meantime we have a ton of logs that have started or are starting now. PM me and I can link you to some.


----------



## dfo (May 20, 2011)

cool


----------



## ryansm (May 21, 2011)

dfo said:


> cool


----------



## Rwilli (May 24, 2011)

I have used many shampoos that claim to Improve the thickness and overall quailty of ones hair,most of the time Im very disapointed. 

The only other shampoo that gave me really good results is the Shielo Volume Shampoo and the Shielo Volume Conditioner. I would have to say that Shielo Is the very best shampoo of It's kind that I have ever used. I have been using this shampoo for a little over a month and my hair and scalp are looking/feeling quite healthy. 

It does a very nice job of thickening my hair,It also smells nice. It isnt overpriced when you consider the high quailty Ingredients that go Into this fine product. Im a 48 year old male fighting hairloss,this shampoo Is helping me In that fight,excellent product.....

UPDATE. I have been using Shielo Volume Shampoo now for four months,Im just now ording two more bottles.


----------



## ryansm (May 24, 2011)

Glad you like it...I bet if you add Toco-8 to your regimen things would improve even more


----------



## HereToStudy (May 24, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Glad you like it...I bet if you add Toco-8 to your regimen things would improve even more



I certainly agree 


Out of curiosity, what was the cause of hair loss Rwilli? Or were you just looking for thicker hair?


----------



## Good Grip (May 24, 2011)

Toco 8 dosed 2 times a day instead of once definatly helps with hair regrowth. Its been saving my mane.


----------



## ryansm (May 25, 2011)

tazchip said:


> I know bro i'm waiting lol. Thanks and hope this round last longer haha



Won't be too much longer!


----------



## HereToStudy (May 25, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Won't be too much longer!



Yeah, still hoping for late May.


----------



## ryansm (May 26, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Yeah, still hoping for late May.



That would be next week


----------



## BigBlackGuy (May 27, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Toco 8 dosed 2 times a day instead of once definatly helps with hair regrowth. Its been saving my mane.



That's what I'm dosing it at. 2 bottles is pretty cheap, lasts for 6 months that way.


----------



## packers6211 (May 28, 2011)

I just orderd a bottle of Androhard from Orbit. So now it's going to be on!! Anyone got sugg as how I should dose the two. I'll be logging Androhard, Androlean, Liver Juice, Xtend BCAA, APS creatine Nitrate and Mesomorph.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (May 28, 2011)

tazchip said:


> I just orderd a bottle of Androhard from Orbit. So now it's going to be on!! Anyone got sugg as how I should dose the two. I'll be logging Androhard, Androlean, Liver Juice, Xtend BCAA, APS creatine Nitrate and Mesomorph.



4 androlean, 4 androhard a day for 6 weeks.


----------



## HereToStudy (May 28, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> 4 androlean, 4 androhard a day for 6 weeks.



Certainly agree!


----------



## packers6211 (May 28, 2011)

Will each bottle give you that amount and is it each daily for 6 weeks or just training days? Thanks


----------



## ryansm (May 29, 2011)

tazchip said:


> Will each bottle give you that amount and is it each daily for 6 weeks or just training days? Thanks



Yes at 4 pills each every day it will last 6 weeks. Make sure to dose every day, once in the morning and again ~6 hours later.


----------



## HereToStudy (May 30, 2011)

tazchip said:


> Will each bottle give you that amount and is it each daily for 6 weeks or just training days? Thanks



This is actually what Eric wade would be ideal when stacking.


----------



## packers6211 (May 31, 2011)

Shoot I'm ready brother I'm freaking ready!!


----------



## |Z| (Jun 1, 2011)

So who all in here got their andromass already? I've been caressing the bottles for days now ;-)


----------



## ryansm (Jun 1, 2011)

|Z| said:


> So who all in here got their andromass already? I've been caressing the bottles for days now ;-)



When are you planning on starting? Have you followed any of the logs on other boards, some impressive feedback thus far.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 1, 2011)

lol I love that ZZZZ caressing hell I've been sleeping with my androlean just waiting on my bottle of hardddddd haha. 




|Z| said:


> So who all in here got their andromass already? I've been caressing the bottles for days now ;-)


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 6, 2011)

|Z| said:


> So who all in here got their andromass already? I've been caressing the bottles for days now ;-)





tazchip said:


> lol I love that ZZZZ caressing hell I've been sleeping with my androlean just waiting on my bottle of hardddddd haha.



You guys crack me up!


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 7, 2011)

The Mrs. Called and said my Androhard arrived yesteday, so when I get back home from TDY it's on! I'll log here as well as other forums.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 7, 2011)

tazchip said:


> The Mrs. Called and said my Androhard arrived yesteday, so when I get back home from TDY it's on! I'll log here as well as other forums.



Awesome news, let me know when it begins!


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 8, 2011)

tazchip said:


> The Mrs. Called and said my Androhard arrived yesteday, so when I get back home from TDY it's on! I'll log here as well as other forums.


 Sweet! Good luck buddy.


----------



## doctorcarta (Jun 8, 2011)

tazchip said:


> The Mrs. Called and said my Androhard arrived yesteday, so when I get back home from TDY it's on! I'll log here as well as other forums.



can't wait! link it!


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 9, 2011)

Guys I just got back home from tdy, and my long awaited Androhard was sitting on bed. I will start log later today. Log will consist of a stack containing the following:  Primordial Performance Androlean, Androhard, Liver Juice, Xtend BCAA, APS Mesomorph and Creatine Nitrate, and LEAN EFX.  Main goals to gain leaner muscle mass while shredding excess weight.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 10, 2011)

tazchip said:


> Guys I just got back home from tdy, and my long awaited Androhard was sitting on bed. I will start log later today. Log will consist of a stack containing the following:  Primordial Performance Androlean, Androhard, Liver Juice, Xtend BCAA, APS Mesomorph and Creatine Nitrate, and LEAN EFX.  Main goals to gain leaner muscle mass while shredding excess weight.



Sounds good to me


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 13, 2011)

Checked out the log Taz, looks good.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 14, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...e-after-pics-buy-one-get-one-50-off-sale.html

Sale going on now!


----------



## ryansm (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm hoping that my shoulder isn't too bad as I plan on an 8 week AndroMass/AndroHard cycle soon, probably with a Phera kicker


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 6, 2011)

ryansm said:


> I'm hoping that my shoulder isn't too bad as I plan on an 8 week AndroMass/AndroHard cycle soon, probably with a Phera kicker



Sounds very good.


----------



## Good Grip (Jul 7, 2011)

ryansm said:


> I'm hoping that my shoulder isn't too bad as I plan on an 8 week AndroMass/AndroHard cycle soon, probably with a Phera kicker


 Oh nice, that will be an interesting cycle. How long will you run the Phera for?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 29, 2011)

More Andro products coming soon


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 31, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> More Andro products coming soon



 Can't wait.


----------



## bba11 (Aug 1, 2011)

I am currently taking CLEN. Is Androlean out of stock? Can i stack the two?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 1, 2011)

bba11 said:


> I am currently taking CLEN. Is Androlean out of stock? Can i stack the two?



This would be a great stack for cutting and general anti-catabolism.  It is currently out of stack, it'll be back in a few days!  I'll hit you up with a PM too while I'm at it.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 2, 2011)

You may need to also lower the dosage of clen as well.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 2, 2011)

Rodja said:


> You may need to also lower the dosage of clen as well.



Or switch to topical application


----------



## bba11 (Aug 3, 2011)

Rodja said:


> You may need to also lower the dosage of clen as well.


 


is that so i don't have to much "heat" build up with using both products?

I think if if would run the Clen 20/40/60/80 for the two weeks it should be ok? no more than the 80 at any time....


----------



## Rodja (Aug 3, 2011)

bba11 said:


> is that so i don't have to much "heat" build up with using both products?
> 
> I think if if would run the Clen 20/40/60/80 for the two weeks it should be ok? no more than the 80 at any time....



The carrier in the AndroSeries will slow down the metabolization of the clen and leave more of the active in the system for longer.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 3, 2011)

bba11 said:


> is that so i don't have to much "heat" build up with using both products?
> 
> I think if if would run the Clen 20/40/60/80 for the two weeks it should be ok? no more than the 80 at any time....



I think you are good as long as you follow your body's response. Some can stay under 80, so don't aim for a number, just increase while maintaining comfort.


----------

